# Down south offroad park



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Just thought I would share this with other riders. This down south offroad park in crosby, tx isn't that old. It's not even a year old. Well there is another park across the street called mels n it has had history of problems and if people live local they will tell you but I still go. Anyways a good friend of mine posted a comment on his Facebook about how they miss riding at the old park. It wound up getting like 80 somethin comments. You know opinions were made on both parks. No bad mouthing. Well down south went snooping on there Facebook. Down south did not like the comments. So they deleted my friend and everyone that was associated in that post which was a lot from three Facebook page and banned from park. What is really messed up is anyone that associated on that Facebook comment was deleted on there page as well and they said " There not going to listen to anyone bad mouth DSO and if any proceeds to they will be banned from the park". That was there exact words. They also said "if you don't like DSO go across the street and ride with the trash it won't bother them". What I'm confused about is I did nothing wrong but voice my opinion and now I'm banned??? Where's my rights in that? What I'm confused about is why are they talkin to customers like that? It's a big mess and I promise I have reason to lie and I'm not telling anyone not to go there anymore. I just wanted people to know who these people are running the park. It ain't cool and I don't appreciate it. 

"On the road using Tapatalk"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Man you can't fix stupid .. It's terminal . Sounds to me these people have a lot to cover up . I haven't been to either place but if it's as bad as it sounds then they wouldn't want negative info posted on a social forum, most law firms are using that type info and from what I'm told Facebook is the first place they start digging. Sux you can't even talk amongst friends about the place you play in the mud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang James, that sucks for yall man. I guess thats 1 more reason why I'm glad I dont have facebook, and just 1 more reason for me to not ride dso....not like I enjoy it there anyways. I'll just stick with my "trash" over at Mels, we had a hell of a time out there this past saturday 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

browland said:


> Man you can't fix stupid .. It's terminal . Sounds to me these people have a lot to cover up . I haven't been to either place but if it's as bad as it sounds then they wouldn't want negative info posted on a social forum, most law firms are using that type info and from what I'm told Facebook is the first place they start digging. Sux you can't even talk amongst friends about the place you play in the mud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right about that. People have the dislikes and likes about every park. I spoke my opinion about how the old park is better than DSO and its true. Mels and 90 is old school ask filthy you can't beat that park. A lot of memories. They favor there sponsorships and butt kissers more. Just sayin lol







filthyredneck said:


> Dang James, that sucks for yall man. I guess thats 1 more reason why I'm glad I dont have facebook, and just 1 more reason for me to not ride dso....not like I enjoy it there anyways. I'll just stick with my "trash" over at Mels, we had a hell of a time out there this past saturday
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


I tried to call you earlier to tell you what happened but you didn't answer??? Lol. 

I'm not sweating it. They already banned some people out of to groups in there and now neither group are going there again. Never Enough Offroad and Shockers are the groups. There a some people you know aren't going there again either. It's crazy but its not my business. 



"On the road using Tapatalk"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ sry was at work soaking up some overtime....gotta make that money while they're willing to spend it 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

deadman and filthy got regulated on another forum ..lol.. i'm 1 to start no shizzle but i wouldnt take that if iwas yall ...lol.. who cares about dso .. sad to say everytime they have an event there some body going to hospital or worse.. just another example of people that can dish it out but cant take it..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yeah I know....that ole boy got me a lil hot tryin to call me out like he did, lucky for him it wasn't here cuz he'd be BANNED :flames:


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah I already got a hold of ole and yet he's still running his mouth kissing DSO ***. I like how that post started about how mels was not closing down and then it ended with mine and some other friends name in it. DSO park is not all that. Ask filthy. 
"On the road using Tapatalk"


----------

